# SBE2 vs. M2



## Jeremiah Glaze (Dec 3, 2010)

other than being able to shoot 3 1/2s is there a difference, havent held the M2 but have shot a SBE2 and loved it...how many of you actually shoot 3 1/2s??? i currently dont and dont see spending the extra in price for guns and shells....so my ? I guess is M2 or SBE2...or someone persuade me on the 3 1/2!!!....

Also what chokes and shells are you guys shooting out of these 2 guns??? thanks in advance


----------



## jonstarnes (Dec 3, 2010)

There is no diffrence in the guns other than not being able to shoot 3 1/2 in a m2. With that being said all of my guns tend to pattern better with 3inch shells but its nice to know your gun can shoot anything you put in it especially if you run out and all your hunting buddy shoots are 3 1/2 inch shells.


----------



## Popgunner (Dec 3, 2010)

You need to go and really handle both guns.  Break them down and reassemble them.  I bought the M2 without doing my own analysis and only realized when I got home the difference in how they break down.  It doesn't really matter to me, but the M2 receiver top does not come off with the barrel like the sbe does.  Makes it a little harder to clean, but nowhere near really difficult.

Amazing how many gunstore clerks don't know and they will readily tell you that there is NO difference other than the chamber length. Just not true.  I don't know the sbe well enough to be able to comment on things like forearm design and other handling issues.

Just a quick note about the comfort tech stock.  The buttplate has no screws holding it on.  I wondered if that would be a problem and I found out for sure when, while hustling to block a pheasant field, I looked down and saw NO buttplate.  Fortunately, it was in the back seat of the truck instead of really lost.  I wrote Benelli and they said indirectly that it is a known problem and they will replace any lost ones for free.  

You will love whichever model you pick.  Good hunting and good shooting.


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Dec 3, 2010)

its what i plan on getting next time i can. i want a left hand model sbe2 with steady grip benelli has their own forum on their website under the community section to so you can ask people their if there is a real differance


----------



## bkl021475 (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you own a gun that will shoot 3 1/2". I bought a M2, love it, but I have a Remington 870 that shoots 3 1/2" that I use for turkey hunting. If you will ever need to shoot 3 1/2" then go with the SBE, you can hunt anything with it.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have an M2 with a walnut stock...the gun is absolutely beautiful in look, fit, and mainly function.  I have shot woodcock, grouse, ducks, dove, and geese with it without a single issue.  I have shot woodcock and grouse with ice on the barrel in northern MI, and have shot ducks and geese with ice on the gun and still no problems.  I am at the time looking at buying another one with a synthetic stock, or possibly a SBE II if I can find a deal.  I know that if you get the M2 you will be very happy with your purchase, and probably the same with the SBE II.  The only negative I have found is that my M2 will not cycle ultralight target hand loads...I don't really care because I hunt with the gun, and just don't use ultralight loads if I am going to shoot clays.  Dick's has the M2 american(synthetic, black, non comfortech stock) on sale for $799 right now.  I would say this is the buy as I don't see any need for recoil reduction with the M2.  It will shoot 3in. loads as fast as you can get on another duck, and 2&3/4in loads the same(got a double on grouse in MI in october with it).  If somebody says this gun kicks hard they need to go put their big boy panties on.


----------



## kenway (Dec 3, 2010)

i had a m2 and sold it to upgrade to a 3 1/2 and i love the sbe2 alot more only cause it will shoot 3 1/2 and it is so much easier to clean when you take it apart every thing will come out and back together with no problem. i would recommend the sbe2 and i know a place you can get one in black max4 or mossy oak duck blind for cheap. pm me if ya need to know more.


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Dec 3, 2010)

3.5"s are great for buckshot


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Dec 4, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys...I just have never really found the need for a 3 1/2 I guess, even most duck hunters I know still shoot 3s ? price I guess? and seem to be fine with them...matter of fact my cousin has a SBE 2 and shoots 3s for ducks...I dont do much Turkey hunting mainly looking for duck gun ...gotta couple over and unders for what little upland hunting I do and rifles for deer...mainly just looking for a good duck gun that will hold up for years with some abuse... Benellis definitly my choice just not sure if I will ever really NEED to shoot a 3 1/2 shell... guess its kinda like a 300 mag vs a 243 kinda how much knock down power do you really want???


----------



## WFL (Dec 4, 2010)

Both are good guns.  We play with both and both will shoot with a good choke.  Big thing is 3 inch or 3 1/2  and I think that you will be happy with both of them.


----------



## earl2229 (Dec 4, 2010)

sbeII


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 4, 2010)

3.5 and I happen to like either kicks high flyer chokes or comp n choke


----------



## PintailM2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Both are great shotguns, I got a M2 and love it. I don't hunt or know anyone that hunts with 3.5"'s for ducks. You can save a couple hundred bucks by buying an M2 and you can by a lot of steel shot for that. Either way ya can't go wrong with a Benelli!


----------



## copeland7 (Dec 6, 2010)

I spent more time looking for mine on the bottom of the lake one day than I did shooting it. Took it out, ran the water out and kept on pluggin away. I have the M2 and wouldnt trade anything for it. I was skeptical when ole Phil said they paddle boats with it, but now I believe him.


----------



## Killin Time (Dec 6, 2010)

They are both good guns.  Having owned all of them if reliability is your main focus look at the sbe1 it is truly indestructible. As far as 3.5s go they are nice and very deadly on geese.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 6, 2010)

I shoot 31/2s out of an old SBE no matter the season,  Only cause I dont want to lug around a 10 ga


----------



## vrooom (Dec 6, 2010)

Main differences:

SBEII shoots 3.5"
SBEII has a higher/vented rib and a center bead on the rib
SBEII has a larger trigger guard for gloved fingers
SBEII receiver is part of the barrel which makes it have one less step to break down and clean, though the M2 will still break down faster than anything else you'll find.


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2010)

10gaugemeow said:


> its what i plan on getting next time i can. i want a left hand model sbe2 with steady grip benelli has their own forum on their website under the community section to so you can ask people their if there is a real differance



What are you going to use it for?


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Potlicker60 said:


> I have an M2 with a walnut stock...the gun is absolutely beautiful in look, fit, and mainly function.  I have shot woodcock, grouse, ducks, dove, and geese with it without a single issue.  I have shot woodcock and grouse with ice on the barrel in northern MI, and have shot ducks and geese with ice on the gun and still no problems.  I am at the time looking at buying another one with a synthetic stock, or possibly a SBE II if I can find a deal.  I know that if you get the M2 you will be very happy with your purchase, and probably the same with the SBE II.  The only negative I have found is that my M2 will not cycle ultralight target hand loads...I don't really care because I hunt with the gun, and just don't use ultralight loads if I am going to shoot clays.  Dick's has the M2 american(synthetic, black, non comfortech stock) on sale for $799 right now.  I would say this is the buy as I don't see any need for recoil reduction with the M2.  It will shoot 3in. loads as fast as you can get on another duck, and 2&3/4in loads the same(got a double on grouse in MI in october with it).  If somebody says this gun kicks hard they need to go put their big boy panties on.



i bought that exact gun last season and have already put it thru a little testing. i love the gun so far.


----------



## mallardk (Dec 7, 2010)

*Have both*

Got SBEII cause i thought i was missing out with hunting partners shooting 31/2 and 10 ga, never really considered i downed as many birds as them with my 3" .  Got tired of getting my head banged shooting 31/2 last yr and went back to 3" and haven't looked back. I don't care what they say about the comftech stuff 3 1/2 kicks hard,  can notice a difference on 3" in m2 vs.  SBeII it is milder in the SBEII only advantage is turkey season with the 3 1/2.  Sort of like having 4x4 on truck , might not use alot but nice to know i got it.   imo.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Dec 7, 2010)

I know this is about a duck gun, but I will just add this in case you are debating this purchase as a double duty duck/turkey gun.  Do not think that you must have or need 3.5" for turkeys....95% of the turkeys you kill will be within 25 yards.  Last year I killed three inside 20 yards, and called in 4 for friends that were all shot within 25 yards, and had 5 or 6 toms within 10 yards.  I have shot two birds over 30 yards ever, and both were within a step of 50 yards...one with a 3", and one with a 3.5"...both dropped.  My brother hunts with nothing but 3.5", kills a good bit of birds, and has yet to shoot one beyond 25 yards.  So, it is mostly a personal preference thing if you want the 3.5" for turkeys.  I do think that if you want to make a 50+ yard turkey gun that you will probably have to go with the 3.5" to find a strong enough pattern, and you may give yourself a few more opportunities at birds, but not many.  The 3.5" would def allow you to shoot any 12ga shells your buds have in the duck swamp too.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sbeii


----------

